

Data Consolidation: Infochimps Buys YC Startup Data Marketplace - razin
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/14/data-consolidation-infochimps-buys-yc-startup-data-marketplace/

======
ig1
I was about to say "talent acquisition" but given they're keeping the tech
it's probably not the right term. But the price point seems likely to be about
that of a talent acquisition.

~~~
stevedewald
Yup, not a talent acquisition. Matt and I have both moved on to other things.
I'm working on a retail initiative at <http://www.propersuit.com> if anyone's
interested.

~~~
RK
Just out of curiosity, what makes Proper Suit better than Indochino or others?
Also, where are your suits made?

I've never bought a suit online, but am considering.

------
citizenkeys
This seems like a win for everybody: Infochimps gets to build its business,
YC-funded founders get to exit profitably and move onto another project, Paul
Graham & Co. claim another successful start-up, and YCombinator's share of the
buyout money can fund more start-ups.

~~~
ig1
I'm not sure YC made money out of this one, certainly not by angel standards.
Angels invest with the aim of a 10x exit, because that's what they need from
the successes to cover the cost of the failures (probably less in YC's case as
they have a lower failure rate).

15k at 6% is a 250k valuation, Infochimps just took 1.2 million of investment
themselves, so it's questionable whether they got a 1x multiple, a 4x+
multiple is out of the question. Infochimps don't have that kind of money.

------
astarwithin
Infochimps is bringing in the DataMarketPlace user base and community to
expand its data sources and resources exponentially. This is only the
beginning of what Infochimps could be. :)

~~~
codypo
I agree. Infochimps has a whip-smart group of folks and they're rapidly
acquiring the resources needed to be the major player in the data market. Not
only that, but knowing a lot of them, they're genuinely decent, helpful
people. It's great to see another Austin startup rocking and rolling.

~~~
nducoff
Thanks Cody!

------
coderdude
Congratulations to both Data Marketplace and Infochimps. You guys are rockin
this space.

------
groyal
One marketplace to rule them all! Man o man, too much LoTR.

